# Got my work cut out for me.



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Started the big "thaw" today...one for the frier, one for the smoker & one for the oven. Happy Thanksgiving to ya'll!!


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks beautiful


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, we got two spiral hams, and one turkey, turkey is going in the "Big Easy" hams will be glazed in the oven. Got all the stuff for my brine today for the turkey, getting excited !!!!!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Mine are getting cozy too!!!


----------

